# Ways of setting in Canada



## Sukriti (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello guys!!

I am Sukriti from India. I have just completed my 12th and want to study and settle in Canada.

Just wanted to know whether there is any program that can help me in settling early??

First I thought of the PNP for settling over there but it requires a post graduate diploma/certificate.

P.S
Help please.. Am really confused.. don't knw wht to do..


----------



## aquib (Apr 22, 2012)

Best is to get admission in canadian University


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Sukriti said:


> Hello guys!!
> 
> I am Sukriti from India. I have just completed my 12th and want to study and settle in Canada.
> 
> ...


You will need to look into what you are going to study, and places that might accept you.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

belcher said:


> You will need to look into what you are going to study, and places that might accept you.


And whether you have enough money since it is very expensive for foreign students.


----------

